# Anyone versed on old road bikes made in Belgium



## mofoco1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I got a very small 49cm I think smaller though, boys 4 speed road bike Name on the Down tube says C. Dalem  then rue Bon Femme Liege. Uses 24" wiemann alloy wheels with WECO chrome steel hubs with Wing nut quick releases. Huret rear metal derailler, clamp on SIMPLEX front shifter on the downtube. Piva allow stem, Chrome steel handlebars, hard black plastic seat by Gran Prix, Built-in pump bosses and chrome steel cottered single cranks. anyone have a clue. Cant seem to find any info on it. It hasno headbadge decal it is missing. This is way too small for anyone cept a 10 year old to ride but it seems all original to the tires and glittery blue bar tape. Has centerpull brakes that actually say Centerpull in red in the center of the arms. I think late 60's early 70. May just become wall art at the shop. Any help is appreciated.....Mo in Clovis, CA


----------

